# New Puppy Sleeping With Me..Potty Problems



## skt000 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I have a new Maltese, Lily who is only 11 weeks old. I have had her a week and she is pretty good at using the wee pads. I can`t resist having her in my bed and try to wake up to have her get down to the wee pads every few hours. Needless to say, there have been a few mistakes in the bed and a couple on the floor at night when I put her down from the bed......I know I am a bad Mommy..this is my first dog ever. I love having her in bed but know I must be a better trainer. Should I comfine her for 2-3 weeks at night until she can hold her bladder longer. She cries so and I love having her with me. Thanx a lot.....Kathy....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

This might not be what you want to hear but crate training is really helpful to potty train pups. Toys breeds like Maltese are notorious for being difficult to potty train. The best thing that you can do for Lily and your self is to get Lily on a schedule. It will help with potty training. As for sleeping in bed, I would let Maggie fall asleep with me in bed and then move her into her crate. It worked really well. Maggie would need to get up around 5 am to potty then, I would let her come back into bed with me but not until after she piddled. Good luck!!!! The key is patience and consistency!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

A lot of malt moms put their babies in crates either right next to the bed or even on the nightstand. That way both of you will feel secure and near the other until the pup has been trained. Believe me there will be LOTS of opportunities to snuggle for many years to come. These dogs do not outgrow their need for cuddling, ever  

You need to give your pup a clear message about training, with consistency. Use the search feature to learn all about others experiences, I did!

Good luck :smilie_daumenpos: 

mary anna


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie slept in their crates next to my bed when they were that young. Once they were better with going potty right before bedtime and not having accidents, I started letting them sleep in the bed. Now they both know they need to go potty on their pads before I will pick them up and put them in bed with me. Good Luck!


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Having had Jackson only a few weeks (3 just about, I think) I am a pro at this very thing. And only this one thing. lol. So I thought I would respond. I have Jackson in a crate next to my bed - and have since the day I got him from the breeder. He woke me up consistently the first week twice during the night - and now he goes to the bathroom before bedtime (with out my asking ... he just seems to know the schedule now) and then as soon as we wake up in the morning several hours later. He holds it through the night no problem. I noticed when I wanted to avoid the crying for the first 2 days and left him in the kitchen next to his pee pad - that he had to start all over again with the crying in the crate the next night when I insisted on him sleeping in his crate. After that experience - I just got into the habit of bringing him to his crate and dealing with his whining. His whining lasted only a few days - and when he cried insistently I would bring him out of his crate - put him on his pee pad - and tell him to go potty. If he didn't go immediately (with in a few minutes) I would pick him up - say "time for nigh nigh" and put him in his crate next to my bed. I only had to do that one time. Now if he cries it's ONLY cuz he needs to go potty - and other than that he sleeps through the night (for the past week he has slept the full 7 hours with no accident in his crate and going potty immediately after waking up). You just need to be very persistent - clear - and firm. I would love to have Jackson sleeping with me in bed, too - but we'll have time for that once he gets older...potty training and making sure he develops good habits has to come first, IMO. 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I think for everyone's sake, the best route is to wait until the pup is fully trained before sleeping in bed. I agree that having your pup in bed is delightful, but Haiku didn't get this treat until she was about 7 months old. Until that time, she slept in a crate beside my bed.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the same problem when I first got Midis. My previous Malt had always slept with me. My husband did not like this, though (I had the dog first; the dog got older and grumpier and jealous, so it was understandable that my husband would not want to repeat this). So, I insisted (and was grieving so) when I first got Midis home that my husband didn't press the issue. Well, after waking up with tee-tee on the end of my bed a couple of times I decided it was a bad idea. So, I made him a nighttime crate (as opposed to his larger daytime crate). This crate is just right for him to lay down and sleep in but not big enough to go poo or tee-tee in. It worked like a charm! Now, he falls asleep beside me on the couch, I put him in his crate when I go to bed (or he walks into it willingly if he is awake) and I go back to my room to sleep. Midis only cried one or two nights when I started this. And never for long.

BinnieBee


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I started out with Izzy in her crate beside my bed every night... and then every once in a while I would let her fall asleep with me and then move her down to the crate when she was nice and sleepy. That worked well for us and gave me a little more snuggle time when I was feeling needy (I'm sure she was fine).

Leslie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ditto what everyone else has said with the exception that in our case, it seemed to work better to have the crate on the bed with me so that I could put my fingers through the door of the crate. You might also want to put a t-shirt of yours inside the crate so that your puppy can smell your scent. It took several months before they caught on not to use the bed as a giant pee pee pad. It's not fun jumping up in the middle of the night and having a strip the bed as fast as you can contest.


----------



## Ciena (Sep 30, 2007)

When I got Chelsea I was amazed how fast she learned to go on her potty pad. She was trained in 2 days. What I did was put her on the pad every 2 hours and said "go potty". When she did I would praise her and give her a treat. I think only twice she piddled on the carpet and I scolded her as I caught her doing it and immediately put her on the potty pad and said "go potty" I did not put her in a crate at all. She slept with me and did potty twice in the bed. Not fun getting up in the middle of the night to change sheets and mattress cover! I usually wake up every 2 hours myself to go and I would take her with me and put her on the potty pad in the bathroom and say "go potty". Finally every time she went on her potty pad she would stay there and bark until I saw what she did so she would get a treat. She got to where she would go potty on command too. My Chinese Crested also learned in a couple days too. I trained him the same way. I think the key is to keep an eye on them constantly for the 1st 2 days and learn the signs or body language that they are gettiong ready to "go" then put them on the pad and say "go potty"


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd be afraid of crushing the baby while sleeping. Everyone gave you great advice.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I have Scarlett in a travel carrier in the bed with me. That way she can see me but isn't in the bed where accidents can happen. She is so small, I'd be afraid of rolling over on her during the night. It didn't take her long to learn to bark and wake me up when she needed to go outside. I want to eventually move her to the desk or floor but things are working so well now, I hate to make any changes.


----------

